# Gewicht Scott Scale



## Hailwood (9. Januar 2010)

Ich suche ein 24-er Hardtail für meinen 9 Jährigen Sohn. Das Gewicht sollte nicht über 12 kg liegen. Hat da einer einen guten Tipp? Ich weiss, das englische Islabike Creig erfüllt als 26-er mit kindergerechtem Rahmen meine Vorgabe, ist mir aber doch etwas zu teuer. 

Kennt jemand das Gewicht eines Scott Scale JR 24? Alternativ schiele ich auf ein 26-er mit kleinster Damengeometrie, zB Trek Skye SL Disc. Auch hier erfahre ich weder im Netz noch beim Händler das Gewicht. Danke um jeden konstruktiven Input!


----------



## flockmann (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Hailwood

Das Scott von meinem Sohn 24 RC älteres Modell hat incl Umbau auf HS33 fahrfertige 
10,5 kilo.
Ein super Rad wie ich (und auch er) finde.

Habe es gebarucht bei einem Radhändler gefunden für ca 150.-

Grüsse Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (11. Januar 2010)

Kürzlich hat hier schon jemand einen Link zum MAXX Flashmaxx gepostet.

Ist mit EUR 599.- (basic) bzw. 699.- (sport) zwar auch nicht billig, aber doch deutlich günstiger als das Creig und wiegt um die 10kg. 

Es hat aber keine Federgabel.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Hailwood (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo Flockmann,

Danke für deine Antwort. Das RC für 150 Rubel, da hätte ich auch zugeschlagen. Das Gewicht ist in der Klasse kaum zu unterbieten.

Salve, Hailwood


----------



## Hailwood (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo Chris,
danke für die Antwort. Interessant ist es schon dass bei Maxx individuelle Bikes für Kinder bestellt werden können. Da das 24-er wohl schon in 2 Jahren gegen ein 26-er zu tauschen ist finde ich die Variante zu teuer und sehe mich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt um.

Grüsse, Hailwood


----------



## OldMen46 (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo Hailwood,

das Scott Scale 24" Junior wiegt ohne Umbau 12,5 Kg.
Gestern das 2009 gebraucht gekauft und im Laden gewogen.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## DABAIKA (4. März 2010)

was hast du bezahlt dafür?,bin neugierig weil wir (sohn und ich) das scott scale fully2009 gekauft haben als vorjahresmodell für 298eurionen....


----------



## OldMen46 (4. März 2010)

DABAIKA schrieb:


> was hast du bezahlt dafür?,bin neugierig weil wir (sohn und ich) das scott scale fully2009 gekauft haben als vorjahresmodell für 298eurionen....


 

200,- Euro

Ich finde angemesen, da wir im Laden mit Garantie gekauft haben.


----------



## mäxx__ (4. März 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/250076/cat/57/date/1255971562;)


----------

